# cancer61



## cancer61 (Jan 5, 2016)

I have just bought a second hand Portuguese car and now need to pay IUC annual tax. I know I can do it on-line. If I went to Finances office what documentation do I need to take in order for them to calculate and now how much i have to pay?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

All they ever ask me for is the registration document to the car and my fiscal.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

.......same here!







David


----------

